# My fur babies



## BettaBoii (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## BettaBoii (Mar 21, 2020)

That is Riddle, she’s a blue Merle rough collie


----------



## BettaBoii (Mar 21, 2020)

this is Bindi, Riddle’s sister


----------



## BettaBoii (Mar 21, 2020)

this is Sandie, I’ve had her for 9 years


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Beautiful pups 😍 I bet they're a handful!


----------



## BettaBoii (Mar 21, 2020)

Thank you 😁
Yeah, they’re a lot of work, but it’s worth it!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Beautiful! Love the names too!


----------

